# 4530 Mahindra 3 point position lever



## JAMES M KILE (Feb 10, 2020)

I just traded for a Mahindra 4530, the 3 point position lever is very stiff, I have to use both hands to move it. Front loader works fine. And the 3 point works it is just real stiff to use. I need to know how to fix.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum JAMES M KILE. What was the tractor used for prior to your purchase? The three point may have not been used very much and needs a bit of use. and perhaps a little WD40.
If that doesn't help, have a look where the lever attaches and there may be a spring plate and a couple of bolts. You should be able to adjust the tension on the lever by adjusting the bolt and then re-tighten the lock nut.
See if this set up applies to your model.


----------



## JAMES M KILE (Feb 10, 2020)

It was used to feed hay with. There is a draft lever on the outside of the 3 point lever, it has a nut on the outside of it, I have not touched anything just yet, until I find out more about how all this is put together. I will losen the nut and see if that helps. I did soak it down with wd 40 was able to move it some, but still super tight.


----------

